# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπραγματοποιηση

## diamantina

Θα μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος που γνωρίζει και έχει ανάλογη εμπειρία της πως τη βίωνε;

----------


## mihalis

Εγω εχω αποπραγματοποιηση και αποπροσωποποιηση.Νιωθεις σαν ολα γυρω σου να ειναι ψευτικα σαν να ζεις σε ονειρο.

----------


## diamantina

Nαι πιο πολυ θελω να μαθω για το πως νιωθεις στο περιβαλλον σου.

----------


## mihalis

Δηλαδη τι εννοεις?Εγω αυτα που σου εγραψα νιωθω

----------

